# Guildford meet (Now with SolenTTeers ) - Sept 23rd ?



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Rather than usual in Godalming - meeting with the SolenTTeers for this month.

See thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=30372&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

James.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Only if you actually turn up this time... :wink: I've been 2 or 3 times and everytime I turn up, you decide to "work late". Don't you like me or some'at


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i thought you'd have taken the hint by now Mark ... :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thought you'd want to see your old exhaust  but 'tis ok, I'll probably have to work late anyway :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well, if you're working late, we won't bother :wink: ... but if you do intend to come, then we will also!!

So I guess that means... count us in!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i'll be there :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm sure Lou fancies Rocket Scientists more than I do... I personally don't go into the bloke kissing thing much :wink:



coupe-sport said:


> i'll be there :-*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

i can do the 23rd, assuming i'm not working late


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> assuming i'm not working late


  - ok ok - you can all stop taking the piss now - i'm a busy man (but not on the 23rd !)

James.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

As you are not working late, do you fancy a change of scenery by meeting up with us. We came up to you last time - even though you were working late :wink: .

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=30372


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Jog - i'm easy really but depends where it is and what other want to do 

James.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks coupe-sport.
Please look at my recent post in my meeting thread re proposed meeting point.
Its a good pub with large (ish) car park and is used by other clubs so it cant be that bad. I just hope it is not to far for you to travel (probably another 20 miles of cruising :wink: 
Let me know what you think.
Jog


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We also might be able to make an alternative venue


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

nutts said:


> We also might be able to make an alternative venue


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

So Phil, Nutts, Louise - Godalming or the other location ?? - Vic is going to the other one and Damian doesn't seem to be around...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The southern one is fine by us this time


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Glad you can make it down to meet with us.
I am away for a couple of days and will not be contactable until Thursday morning, so please dont think I have lost interest.
See you at the "Pots".
Jog


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good stuff - see you Thursday.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do people want to meet somewhere and drive down together? or is it going to be too difficult organising a cruise down :roll:



coupe-sport said:


> Good stuff - see you Thursday.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

As its down the A31 - University of Surrey meet then go from there ?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Could well be seeing the gruesome twosome their ( depending on work  )


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Could well be seeing the gruesome twosome there ( depending on work  )


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good man


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

ronin said:


> Could well be seeing the gruesome twosome their ( depending on work  )


Yup should be there chaps


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Can some one give me a full address and postcode if poss - ta


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

ronin said:


> Can some one give me a full address and postcode if poss - ta


See Jog's post on page 2 of SolenTTeers Next Meet - September

Link to Map

See you on Thursday, Vic


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Vic - There's no indication of postcode or street though to enter into navigation kit!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

SO24 0QQ


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> SO24 0QQ


Ta Phil, i still need a road name though or the satnav cant find it :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is this the place?
http://www.winchester-rotaract.freeserv ... tml#Flower Pots Inn

map


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Is this the place?
> http://www.winchester-rotaract.freeserv ... tml#Flower Pots Inn
> 
> map


Ta for that - ive just called the pub as nowhere has a road name for it, the landlords simple answer to that, it has no road name !!!!
Sod getting something delivered .


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Shit Gav - if your using the Sat nav i'd better let you follow me :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Shit Gav - if your using the Sat nav i'd better let you follow me :wink:


Game on - where should we meet


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Which way are you coming - if down the A3 from the M25 then i can meet you on the way ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

We will be coming via Guildford - what time at Uni S James? Also where - first car park?

L


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

We will be M25 - A3. will be arriving Guildford about 6 hopefully


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Lou, Gav - how about 6:30

Directions here

http://www.cs-media.co.uk/~james/clients/dmc/contact.htm

Meet in Car Park 4 - you need to turn into car park 2 and follow them through. Any probs give me a shout.

Follow turn off on A3 for University / Cathedral - cant miss the Cathedral - its the one out of The Omen










rgds

James.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Gav

I am going from Eltham A20 M25 Junction 3, prehaps we can meet up prior to Guildford?

Vic


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Gav
> 
> I am going from Eltham A20 M25 Junction 3, prehaps we can meet up prior to Guildford?
> 
> Vic


what time you heading of?
Im leaving with saul about 17.00 ish


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thats about the time I am planning to leave, I've got Saul's number so I will give him a ring.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Ronin etc - see u at 6:30 ish at Uni Car Park 4. Should have planned it better and shown you the Uni bars - its Freshers week


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lou still isn't home and the baby sitter isn't due to arrive for a while yet, so I guess we'll see you guys there. 

Someone IM me their mobile number and I'll ring when close just in case.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

u have IM


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Good drive there tonight guys... even if a few of you were a little slow :lol: :lol:

The A32 on the way back with Phil was very 8) 8) nice and quick


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Had the A31 to myself on the way home although i think the MR2 is now run in after the run down there 

Good to meet a couple of new faces and finally Mr Nutts himself

James.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Phil - our babysitter said thanks for showing us the "quick" route home... we were back half an hour early... :roll: 

James - need to have a look at the interior next time... always liked the look of red with silver.... 8)

Good to meet all - lets do again soon.

Lou


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And I got to meet a "for real" rocket scientist 



coupe-sport said:


> Had the A31 to myself on the way home although i think the MR2 is now run in after the run down there
> 
> *Good to meet a couple of new faces and finally Mr Nutts himself*
> 
> James.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Good drive there tonight guys... even if a few of you were a little slow :lol: :lol:
> 
> The A32 on the way back with Phil was very 8) 8) nice and quick


Good road that one


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A very sociable evening and fun too.
Thanks to all who made it down to "our neck of the woods"
Cheers
Jog


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for inviting us  Nice pub, good roads, good food, good company 



jog said:


> A very sociable evening and fun too.
> Thanks to all who made it down to "our neck of the woods"
> Cheers
> Jog


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh yeah, nutts & t7, Did you wonder why I pulled into the outside lane up the A31? Or did you realise when your heads hit off the roof?
Worst pothole I know along there.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A phone call would have been more obvious... I thought you were inciting a race  

Big pothole though 



phil said:


> Oh yeah, nutts & t7, Did you wonder why I pulled into the outside lane up the A31? Or did you realise when your heads hit off the roof?
> Worst pothole I know along there.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I can't believe I COMPLETELY Missed this one AGAIN !!!!!
:x :x

Damian


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

i want to do a meet - its been yonks since i went on one. When is the next one? Can we have one soon please?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

snaxo said:


> I can't believe I COMPLETELY Missed this one AGAIN !!!!!
> :x :x
> 
> Damian


 

Me too..


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I COMPLETELY Missed this one AGAIN !!!!!
> ...


I though i sent you a reminder


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Possibly...  but when's the next one ? :?

Taunton sounds good !


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Possibly...  but when's the next one ? :?
> 
> Taunton sounds good !


Where is Taunton? Do I need a passport to go there?  Hello John by the way - it's been too long mate


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Dub!

Taunton is down in Somerset, look at the map - London M4 to Bristol M5, head south west about an hour and a half from Bristol.

See the thread in the events under sticky thread Taunton Audi Meet is a Go.

Would be nice to see you there...  how long ago did we meet and where ? 

John (think I have brain overload in the memory dept  )


----------

